# Preventing mice from entering garage



## kdrymer (Oct 6, 2016)

I have a pole barn that is located right next to a wooded area, and as you might imagine I have an issue with mice getting inside and nesting. I would like to start storing a vehicle inside there and obviously don't want mice to build a nest in the vehicle. The garage has a dirt floor and tin siding and despite filling in and compacting soil around the outside walls, they are still burrowing underneath the walls, as well as the garage doors. I've used traditional spring traps (which has captured a handful or so), as well as moth balls and a spray repellant around the perimeter.

I'm looking for other suggestions to prevent them from entering. Since I don't have a concrete floor, I thought about using some fine wire mesh and burying it in the groud around the perimeter to prevent them from burrowing underneath the walls. This may work along the walls, but I'm afraid wouldn't work underneath the garage doors. Any suggestions are appreciated...


----------



## havasu (Oct 6, 2016)

I've been told a mouse can enter a duelling with a hole the same size as the diameter of a pencil. I'd recommend finding any hole with that diameter or larger and stuffing it with steel wool. I'd also trench around the perimeter and applying a fine, thick gauge wire mesh against the footing. And when all else fails, a hungry mouser cat always worked wonders in my horse barn.


----------



## beachguy005 (Oct 6, 2016)

You could try pouring a concrete threshold just under the doors and making sure that the door close tight to it.  The mesh is a good idea as long as it's the very small mesh.  You also want to clear the ground around the garage to lessen the nesting places outside of it.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 6, 2016)

for wire mesh I would like for something like this in aluminum with 1/4 holes.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt...n-Plain-Expanded-Metal-Sheet-801427/204225784

You could set a underground treated 6x6 on the ground under the door and put the gasket on the bottom of the door if you don't have one now.
What ever you do it will be an ongoing problem although some what less.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 6, 2016)

If you have power in the garage, these may work.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RKPNWNK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## doechsli (Oct 6, 2016)

Perhaps a hungry kitty?


----------



## havasu (Oct 6, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> If you have power in the garage, these may work.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RKPNWNK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



I have yet to see one of those electronic gadgets scare away anything in my garage at my vacation house.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 6, 2016)

havasu said:


> I have yet to see one of those electronic gadgets scare away anything in my garage at my vacation house.



You have to turn them on.


----------



## havasu (Oct 6, 2016)

Well, hell! I thought you just threw the damn things at the mice!


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 6, 2016)

nealtw said:


> for wire mesh I would like for something like this in aluminum with 1/4 holes.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt...n-Plain-Expanded-Metal-Sheet-801427/204225784
> 
> You could set a underground treated 6x6 on the ground under the door and put the gasket on the bottom of the door if you don't have one now.
> What ever you do it will be an ongoing problem although some what less.


I don't think the mesh is small enough to stop a mouse. I used aluminum screen mesh (window screening) in an area where I had a problem, and it seemed to work ok.
I also use Tomcat Bait blocks liberally in my resin shed, and while it's not mouse proof, it has minimized the problem.


----------



## kdrymer (Oct 7, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> If you have power in the garage, these may work.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RKPNWNK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



No power yet, although I'm working on that as well! 

I've also tried the ultrasonic deterrents in my home and they didn't seem to have any effect. I think I will look into using wire mesh, and probably burying a treated 6x6 to have the door rest on. Having 2nd thoughts about keeping a vehicle in there, although they haven't disturbed my aluminum fishing boat yet!


----------



## Christianwelch (Feb 7, 2017)

Why cant you just try traps to catch all the mice? I think that will work out.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 7, 2017)

Best mouse repellant is a barn cat.


----------



## HandyOne (Feb 8, 2017)

I hear skunks like to dine on mice.   Just thought I'd offer an alternative choice of mouser.:hide:


----------



## nealtw (Feb 8, 2017)

Angie said:


> I hear skunks like to dine on mice.   Just thought I'd offer an alternative choice of mouser.:hide:



Some one will make a stink about that idea.:trophy:


----------



## buffalo (Feb 8, 2017)

We have lots of barn cats , they help . But we still get mice . The old school mouse traps work , but Gotta keep them out of reach of the cats . It's a never ending battle .


----------



## chrisn (Feb 9, 2017)

You need a bigger cat:hide:


----------



## nealtw (Feb 9, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWVw-j8eYSk[/ame]


----------



## chrisn (Feb 9, 2017)

nealtw said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWVw-j8eYSk



For that, you would need a LOT of cats


----------



## Chris (Feb 9, 2017)

Build the wall!








Sorry I had to.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 10, 2017)

Keep out the illegal mouse-icans???!!!


----------



## Chris (Feb 10, 2017)

Mouseugees


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 11, 2017)

A ban on mouse-lams??? (Sorry, I couldn't help myself:rofl


----------



## GloriJo (Feb 21, 2017)

Keep a trap.


----------



## LoganRivera (Feb 22, 2017)

I am also in a terrible situation because of the attack of mice. I tried a lot of methods of getting rid of it, still no use.


----------



## Chris (Feb 22, 2017)

Cats. Once I get moved into my new ranch I'm grabbing every box of free cats I see at the grocery store. No more mice problem


----------

